# greenfamilyfarm's Journal - Nubian Kids are HERE! Pictures Up



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 1, 2011)

First 10 Questions:

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
We live in SE NC, about a hour from the coast. We generally have a mild climate, but there are some really hot summer days and cold winter days still. Very rarely do we get a significant amount of snowfall. Our biggest threat is from hurricanes.

2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
We're a traditional family. My husband, James, is a Paramedic and I, Kandace, am a substitute teacher. We have a little girl born 10/6, Isabella.

3.    How would you define your farm?
For now, we have 3 acres of small, hobby farm. About an acre is fenced off for pasture and the rest is for gardening, etc. 

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
I would really put time into getting my dairy started. Right now it's just a thought and a dream.

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
We have remodeled a greenhouse into a kidding shed, but we haven't built anything from scratch... yet. I would LOVE to have a good sized barn with a loft and stalls.

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
Nope, but my hubby, Daddy, and Grandfather can.

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
I grew up around animals and next door to my Grandpa's farm. He raises Angus cows, so I helped bottle raise and doctor some calves for him during the summer when I wasn't in school. We also helped out in the garden with planting, harvesting, and canning.

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
Some of both. Right now it seems more of a hobby since we have young goats and young chickens, but we do make a little money off selling eggs and soaps.

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
I would like to think I know a pretty good amount about raising chickens, but I can't claim to know everything. There are still some things I'm learning about through research and personal experience to know what works and what doesn't. I would like to learn more about more natural ways of raising animals, but not necessarily organic farming. 

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
Commercial farming! The strains of animals they use to produce food for the general population is just pitiful.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 1, 2011)

*Pictures of some of our critters*

Trolley, 3 year old Great Pyrenees we purchased from a farming family outside of Pigeon Forge, TN:






Piper, 2 year old Great Pyrenees from a local farm. She's due to whelp in about a week in this picture:





Piper is much better with young goats than Trolley. Trolley tends to get overly excited around them and scares them. However, Trolley is a much better protector - he'll even chase low-flying planes and buzzards across the pasture.

Pee Dee, 10 month old Nubian buck. He's very quite and reserved, but not aggressive or shy. He would much rather you just talk to him than pet him. My boy is growing up.





Flo (Florence), 10 month old experimental doe - 75% Alpine, 25% LaMancha. She looks just like an Alpine, but with LaMancha ears. She's the loudmouth of the pasture.





Jaz (Jasmine), 8 month old Nubian doe. She's at the bottom of the totem pole, poor girl. She was born a preemie and we never disbudded her since we was fragile from the start. We lost her twin sister (who was almost identical to her). If she were a wether, I would train her to pull a cart. Everytime I go into the pasture with my garden cart she comes running and walks next to me as I pull the cart.





Drama Mama (on left), 4 year old production-quality Boer doe. She earned her name when she was younger because she was always causing some drama around the farm. She is our herd queen, of course. He consistently produces dark-headed kids when bred to a FB Boer. This year she's bred to Pee Dee, our Nubian.

Bunny (on right), 3 year old production-quality Boer doe, who we believe has some Spanish or Nubian in her somewhere down the line. She kidded the first time last Feb and had a HUGE udder. We may try to milk her next kidding. She's also bred to Pee Dee.





And, some pictures of our Buff Orpingtons. The only one who has a name is Midas, our rooster. The others are just too hard to tell apart. We also have some Wheaten Ameraucanas - I'll try to get some pictures of them loaded shortly.















We have a Facebook page - check us out.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice pictures! Trolley is adorable!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Love it !! ALL of it !! Looks like you have a GREAT farm ...


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing pics and stories of all your awesome animals.

K


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks for sharing.   I would say it is very likely that Bunny has 1/8th nubian in her. If not 1/4th.  she looks just like some of ours.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 2, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

>


Thanks, but I've been here for 2 years.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 2, 2011)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to Journalling


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 2, 2011)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, sorry I was busy and only had one hand.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 3, 2011)

Today I dropped of Isabella at Grandma's so I could get some stuff outside done. Today is about 62 degrees, so neither too hot nor too cold... but I still worked up a sweat and had to take off my coat. We are really late doing so, but we planted our pasture with rye. Hopefully we still have enough "warm" days for it to come up and harden off. If the temp drops really low, it's probably going to be a goner since it will burn it up. Anyways... it was already bought and will save us some money on feed and hay if it does come up right. 

Piper, our female GP, is showing pre-labor signs today. I wasn't home to really witness her first breeding (I was in labor with our little girl) but she due between Dec 5-10. She may go a day or so earlier, which would be tomorrow. She's got some discharge so could be. 

We still have a BUNCH of pecans to be picked up. I picked up 2, 5-gal buckets worth today and dumped in them in empty feed bags. Our feed store is paying $0.55/lb for small stewarts, so maybe I can get enough to trade for some feed, etc.

Also, my Grandpa found out hubby and I were in the market for a tractor. We have been borrowing his to do things. Today he looked at me and said, "Well, don't get in too much hurry because I won't be around forever." Gosh, the reality of that hit me like a load of bricks.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 6, 2011)

Yesterday I used my pressure canner from Lehman's (gosh, I love that thing!) to canned some deer my hubby's co-worker gave him. Here's what we did: James trimmed the meat and cut it into large stew-sized chunks. We stuffed wide mouth quart jars tightly and added 1 tsp of salt in the top. Don't add water or broth - it makes it's own. We processed it at 10 lbs for 90 minutes. It's fully cooked, so all you have to do is dump it out of the jar and warm it up in a frying pan with some onions and peppers. The broth can be used to make your gravy for some mashed taters or rice.







Piper's still holding onto the puppies.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 6, 2011)

Good job canning the venison!  
I cant wait for Piper to have her puppies. I am sure they will come soon enough! :bun

You know what I like about your journal? You keep me entertained with pictures.  Us BYH'ers love pictures!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 8, 2011)

The weather was in the upper 70s here for the past 3 days. Last night we had a cold front come through plus a full moon. I also had today jotted down as Piper's due date. I figure with those 3 things, she would have the puppies within the next few days. She decided to start pushing at 11:45 last night. We have 7 big, fat, healthy puppies (no runts or peanuts) - 4 boys, 3 girls! Piper is doing so good with them. She was super clumsy with her last litter and ended up laying on and smoothering 7, leaving her with 3 puppies. HOWEVER, she is not as spastic this time and is turning out to be a good mama. She's constantly licking them and mothering them. I'm so proud of my girl! Pictures soon!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 8, 2011)

Congratulations on the 7 fat, healthy pups!  Glad to hear Piper is doing well with this litter.  

Can't wait to see pics.  

K


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 8, 2011)

Gender & Weights
Red - Male - 1 lb 4.4 oz
Brown - Male - 1 lb 4.4 oz
Orange - Male - 1 lb 5.4 oz
Blue - Male - 1 lb 2.2 oz
Purple - Female - 15.6 oz
Yellow - Female - 1 lb 2.6 oz
Turquoise - Female - 1 lb 3.0 oz


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

makes me melt ...


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 8, 2011)

Next 10 questions

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
We have a small garden made out of raised beds. We also get veggies and meats we don't raise ourselves from local farmers.

12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
Most of the time, I go outside and find something to do or either sit outside in a chair and just talk to the animals.

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
I wish.  Growing up, driving a tractor wasn't girl's work.

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
I make soaps, cross-stitch, and can crochet. I also really enjoy canning stuff. I have taught a lesson on animal by-products at the local high school where we made butter.

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
Yes - we are pretty much in the country, but close enough to town to make feed runs every week or so. We have Great Pyrenees, goats (Nubian, production Boer, Alpine/LaMancha), Buff Oprington chickens, and Wheaten Ameraucanas. Also honey bees.

16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
I'm afraid not, but I've seen one used.

17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
Yes. My favorite vegetables to grow are (in order) tomatoes, cucumbers, and peppers.

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
Yes, we fish. We have a small 2-person boat we bought back in the summer. We fish using the traditional pole method, but we have set some catfish trot lines in the river, which is about 15 minutes away from us.

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
Right now we have 3 acres in the country with 2 of it hobby farm land. There is some more family farm land surrounding our property, including a grape vineyard.

20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
I have a Bachelors in Science with concentration in Biology, as well as an AA in Middle Grades Education.


----------



## BeccaJoVon (Dec 8, 2011)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/327_dscn4622_piperpuppiesnb.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/327_dscn4619_groupnewborn1.jpg
> 
> ...


Ahhh, I want Great Pyrenees so bad.  I've finally found some locally and am on a waiting list.  
Congratulations!

Becky ~


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 8, 2011)

They are great dogs.  Nice to see the Mom doing well.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

How's Mom and pups doing?  

Hope everyone is well and puppies getting big and fat.  

K


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 22, 2011)

The GP puppies are 2 weeks old today and they all have their ears and eyes open! They lift their heads to look when I come into their pen - it won't be long and they will be running to meet me at the gate. Piper is still doing fantastic and is eating 6 POUNDS of food a day, plus scrambled eggs and chicken breast. 

We still have a month or so before the goats are due to kid, so these are my baby fixes for now. You can see individual pictures of the puppies on our Facebook page (search: Green Family Farm).

I doubt I'll be able to check my journal for a few days because of all of the Christmas gatherings. If I can't make it here, everybody have a Blessed CHRISTmas!

















2 Wk Old Weights
Red - Male - 3 lb 11 oz
Brown - Male - 3 lb 10 oz
Orange - Male - 3 lb 12 oz
Blue - Male - 3 lb 2 oz
Purple - Female - 2 lbs 14 oz
Yellow - Female - 2 lb 14 oz
Turquoise - Female - 3 lb 6 oz


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 22, 2011)

The baby / puppy picture belongs on a greeting card.


----------



## elevan (Dec 22, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> The baby / puppy picture belongs on a greeting card.


Agree!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh they are getting so big!  And LOVE the second photo of the baby and puppies.   What a sweet pic.    Looks like the pups are already learning to protect.  

Hoping you and yours have a very Blessed Christmas as well.  

K


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks, everybody! That's our little girl, Isabella. She was awake and smiling at the puppies, so we decided to put them down in the floor together. She loved it! Since she smells like milk, the puppies were licking her and wiggling next to her. Who needs stuffed animals when you have real ones?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

Love the 4 legged ones and the little 2 legged one !!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 24, 2011)

GreenFamilyFarm!

Hope you enjoy your first Christmas with your daughter!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 28, 2011)

Today I plan on getting a jump start on getting our tax stuff together. That's always a fun job.  In 2012, I plan on taking inventory at least once a month so it's not such a chore at the end of the year.

In the meantime, I plan on looking through all of these seed catalogs I've gotten in the  mail to pick out my seeds for 2012. I'm a huge fan of heirloom, non-hybrid, and non-GMO seeds. I have some heirloom pumpkin and moon and stars watermelon seeds from my Grandpa that we saved out of his plants from this year to plant in 2012. They were passed down to him from his Daddy. He has no clue how long they've been in the family, but it's been a while.

Isabella is going to have her own mini garden. By the time it's ready, she'll be old enough for baby food. Any ideas on some things to go for her garden? I have some in mind, but give me some ideas. 

_____________

Also, I don't think Pee Dee  (our 10 month old Nubian buck) bred our 2 Boer does when I thought he did. They should be due in 2-4 weeks according to when I saw his attempts, but neither are looking anywhere close to that. If they are bred, they are due later. That's fine, but now I'm not sure when to expect them.  I'll just have to watch and wait.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 29, 2011)

Where is everybody?


----------



## elevan (Dec 29, 2011)

Heirloom fruits and veggies have way better flavor than the newer varieties imo.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 29, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Heirloom fruits and veggies have way better flavor than the newer varieties imo.


Agreed! I can really tell a difference in the taste of tomatoes of any homegrown variety when compared to some from the grocery store. The grocery store types seem... dry?


----------



## elevan (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, the ones from the grocery store are almost "grainy".  And nearly flavorless.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 30, 2011)

How about growing carrots in Isabella's Mini Garden.  Henry loved carrots as a baby and loved to be the one to pull them out of the garden when they were ready.  He would get such a kick of pulling carrots out of the ground.  

Just a thought.  I think it's a really neat idea to get Isabella involved in learning about where her food comes from.  

Wishing you luck.  Look forward to hearing how it goes.  And yes, requesting pics.  

K


----------



## daisychick (Dec 30, 2011)

How old will she be around harvest time?  If she is on table food by then, any veggie you put in her garden would be great for her.  I tried to get my boys to eat a wide variety of veggies at a really young age so as they got older they wouldn't put up a fuss over any veggie I put on their plate.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 30, 2011)

Sweet potatoes!!!!!  Babies love sweet potatoes.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 30, 2011)

We have 4 raised bed gardens to work with, plus several large terracotta pots. She'll be 6 months old in April, which is when our garden peas will be ready. Other stuff will be coming off in the summer and fall, such as the squash and carrots. 

This is what the garden looked like in the spring and summer of 2011. First picture is of the larger 4x8 bed and second picture of the 4x4 bed. We have 2 of each size. We generally don't plant any green beans, potatoes, or corn since my Grandpa plants WAY too much of it every year. Last summer I was 5 months prego and shucking corn in the back of a livestock trailer.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

nice !!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 1, 2012)

Wishing you and yours a Happy and Healthy New Year!   What a joy this year will be because of all of Isabella's firsts. 


Loved the pics of your healthy gardens in 2011.   Look forward to see what you decide for 2012.

K


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 1, 2012)

Somehow I miscalculated when my 2 Boer does were due. I had it in my mind they were due mid-January. But, accordingly to what I have on the calendar when I witnessed Pee Dee's attempts, they were bred around Sept. 8th and 15th. So, they would be due somewhere around Feb. 5th and 12th. Hmm. So, they are most likely bred, then. I did think it was strange they weren't building too much of an udder yet. I'm super curious to see what the kids look like since this is my first experimental breeding attempt.

Just out of curosity, what color do you think the kids will be? Pee Dee (PB Nub) is black with tan trim and a frosted muzzle and ears. Drama Mama (non-reg Boer) is Black headed. Bunny (non-reg Boer/Nub) has a traditional Boer appearance, but has faint dark lines on her face. 

When bred to a FB Boer buck last year, Drama's kids were black headed and Bunny's was traditional with a white spot on her chest.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 4, 2012)

I got a call yesterday from the office manager at the tax office I've worked in for the past 6 years and she wants me to come back to work. I told her I was a little apprehensive about starting back to work since Isabella arrived, but she's offered me a pretty good raise AND more hours. Also, she told me she was flexible so if I needed to bring Isabella into work with me I could. So, I start back next Wednesday. Her Great-Grandparents have agreed to watch her for me the days James has to work. 

We do need the extra income something terrible. Not to go off on a tanget, but since we have both graduated college, our college loan bills are rolling in. We had planned for that, but Obama signed something-another that allows College Foundation to sell some of our loans made after 2009 (?) to another loan agency. SO.... instead of getting one bill each for our college loans, we're getting SIX. Crazy.

But, anyways, I've also been getting some calls on the GP puppies. We'll probably take that money and get Piper spayed, buy a pig to process, and put the rest towards bills.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 4, 2012)

Congrats on the job - I understand about needing the money.  Good luck


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 4, 2012)

Here are my 2 "Boer" girls that are due around the beginning to mid-Feb by my calculations. I saw Pee Dee wooing these 2 back in September, but I never saw him actually get the job done. I wrote the dates down anyways. What do ya'll think? Do they look about a month away from kidding to you?

This is the first time there were bred to Nubian. Pictures are not very flattering, but are of reference and comparison.

Drama Mama - 3rd Kidding - Last year had triplets, but 1 was stillborn. Over the past couple of days, she's had a sort of crusty discharge. Hmm.










Bunny - 2nd Kidding - Last year her udder rivaled a dairy breed's udder. I can't wait to see what she does this time. No discharge.









Kidding Thread from 2011 - Scroll Down to Pictures of Drama Mama and Bunny


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> I got a call yesterday from the office manager at the tax office I've worked in for the past 6 years and she wants me to come back to work. I told her I was a little apprehensive about starting back to work since Isabella arrived, but she's offered me a pretty good raise AND more hours. Also, she told me she was flexible so if I needed to bring Isabella into work with me I could. So, I start back next Wednesday. Her Great-Grandparents have agreed to watch her for me the days James has to work.
> 
> We do need the extra income something terrible. Not to go off on a tanget, but since we have both graduated college, our college loan bills are rolling in. We had planned for that, but Obama signed something-another that allows College Foundation to sell some of our loans made after 2009 (?) to another loan agency. SO.... instead of getting one bill each for our college loans, we're getting SIX. Crazy.
> 
> But, anyways, I've also been getting some calls on the GP puppies. We'll probably take that money and get Piper spayed, buy a pig to process, and put the rest towards bills.


I know it's tough going back to work after having a baby.  I got lucky and didn't have to really go back to work until Henry was 12.  But it really sounds like you have a good place to work and have many options for Isabella.  Not a lot of jobs out there that will do that.  Congratulations, they must think highly of you to get you back with them.  

Times are tough now and understand 100% about needed extra income.  Know a few with burdens of college loans and the mess made by loans being sold.  Know all about that with my mortgage.  What a mess that was.   

Good luck next Wednesday.  Know it's going to be hard for you leaving that sweet Isabella.  But sometimes you have to do what's best for the family, and the way it looks, you have an Employer who will work with you so you and your DH can do what's best for Isabella.  

K


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 6, 2012)

*GOATS*
I had been kind of down feeling today, even though the weather is unusually nice (mid-60s). Instant Mood Lifter: Felt some kicks from Bunny's kids today! They were unmistakeably kid kicks - not rumen movement. Yippee!!  So, Pee Dee DID do his job. These will be his first kids. I cannot wait to see what they look like. I hope they are some type of funky color pattern... just a COLOR besides white with a red head.

Both does are building udders, but Bunny gets really sweet and love-y when she's pregnant. She let me love all over her today, grope her udder (she even squatted like she would for kids), check her hooves, eyelids, etc. Drama Mama... living up to her name... gets kinda snooty when she's pregnant. She'll let me touch, but not for more than 30 seconds. She don't like to be violated. 

*JOB*
About the job: I'm really blessed to be able to work for such great folks that are willing to work around Isabella and farm duties. I asked her what days she absolutely needs me and that's Thursdays and Fridays. Those are the most busy days, which is fine! I would rather stay busy than just sit. I have a strong work ethic and feel like I need to work for what I earn. So, busy = great!

*PUPPIES*
As for the puppies: I have 5 of the 7 with deposits or spoken for officially. I can't BELIEVE how fast they went this time. All are going to farm homes except for one, which is going to be a pet for a 5-year-old. I had a nice, lengthy discussion with them about what they needed to expect with her as a pet. They seemed ok with it. It still makes me nervous, even though they are gentle giants. 

I think I'll let her have one more litter, then get Piper spayed. She turned out to be a great mother this time, but I need her to be out in the pasture with Trolley doing her real job.

Until next time!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

So thrilled you got that uplifting from a kick from Bunny's kids.  What a joy that must have been.

Wishing Drama Mama and Bunny easy times and healthy, "funky color" babies.  Can't wait to see.

K


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 9, 2012)

So, during my daily checks of the goats, I found that Bunny has a snotty nose. It looks like a greenish crust around the edges with a snotty look closer to her nostril. She isn't weezing and hasn't lost her appetite. I have VetRx. Should I treat it with anything else besides that?


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 10, 2012)

How's Bunny feeling?  Hope the runny nose is clearing up because she has babies on the way.  Don't need to be sick and pregnant. 

Hope she is doing well.  

K


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 10, 2012)

Today is a day of highs and lows.

First the High:

I was out this morning feeding the chickens and goats. While I was doing that, I let Piper (our female Great Pyrenees) out of the puppy pen so she could stretch her legs and get away from the 4.5 week old puppies. I was walking along and suddenly notice Piper stop and then take off running so hard she couldn't even bark. I looked up and a hawk was swooping low over the backyard! She caught up with it and jumped up and tried to get the hawk. The hawk up to that point was focused and graceful in its flight... but when it saw Piper, its resolve fizzled and it lost its focus. I'm so proud of my girl! She came back to me and wagged her tail as if to say, "Look what I did, mama!" That's the first time I've seen Piper take the initative to go after a threat - most of the time it's Trolley that does that. Woo hoo!

Another good thing - Bunny's nose issue has cleared up. It could have been from sleeping in the hay the other night.

Next the Low:

Our oldest pet Buff Orpington hen we had since we first had the Buffs is down. I've been babying her for the past couple of days, but I don't think she is going to be with us much longer. She wasn't laying anymore, but we just had her because of her very curious and friendly nature. She's resting peacefully in a large dog kennel now and seems satisified to be away from the young chickens.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 10, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!! Excited !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I found a pattern for a crochet goat and cow that I MUST have!






Goat 





Cow


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 10, 2012)

Also found these!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 11, 2012)

Here are some videos of the GP puppies at 4.5 and 5 weeks old for your enjoyment. 

First Meal 

Playing Outside


----------



## BeccaJoVon (Jan 11, 2012)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Here are some videos of the GP puppies at 4.5 and 5 weeks old for your enjoyment.
> 
> First Meal
> 
> Playing Outside


Adorable!  I cannot wait to own a GP or two.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks so much for posting the videos of the puppies.  Really enjoyed seeing them.

Glad to hear Bunny's nose cleared up.  Any news on the baby front?  How's Drama Mama and Bunny coming along?  

So sorry to hear about your Buff.  

Really like the crochet patterns you found.   Hope you post the ones you make.

K


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok, I know it's been a while, but it's been a WEEK. Hubby started out with gastroenteritis (aka food poisoning), went back to work 1 day, then wake up early the next morning with kidney stones. Passed the kidney stones, but ended up with kidney infection. Good grief. You know how men can be when they get sick and don't feel good. 

But, anyways, here are some pictures that I took today. I've included some comparison photos for our 2 does who are due Feb 5th and 12th. I really think I've gotten their due dates close this time... especially Bunny's.  What do you think?

*BUNNY - Due 2/5*
This was her on 1/4:









This was her today (1/24):

















You can see how much she has pinked up since the last picture. Also, her udder has gotten bigger. Her ligs are soft, but still there. She has been laying around more lately and has been making noises that sound like more like a cow. She also will squat when I feel her udder. She had a single last year and was about this size. Kids have dropped, so it's hard to tell for sure.

*DRAMA MAMA - Due 2/12*
This was her on 1/4:









This was her today (1/24):













She has some change, but not as dramatic as what I've seen in Bunny. She's also gets very hands-off when pregnant, but wants me present during kidding. So, she hasn't turned cuddle-bug on me yet. She is not nearly as big as she was last kidding when she had triplets. I'm thinking a single, but maybe twins. They have dropped, so it's hard to tell...


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 24, 2012)

NOTE: Right click on links to open in a new window or tab so you can keep BYH on your screen. 

If you would like larger pictures of the ones above, CLICK HERE . 

Updated Puppy Pictures (of the 5 still here). 

Updated Buff Oprington Pictures 

Ameraucana pictures


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 24, 2012)

Video from Today


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 25, 2012)

loved your video


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 25, 2012)

bunny and drama mama are looking good. Bunny looks to be around 10 days to 2 weeks away from kidding, little harder to tell with drama mamma, she look to still have 3 to 6 weeks. 

It can be pretty hard to tell if they are carrying a single a twins, the younger does just don't get as big a belly as some of the older does do, and can hide a set of twins. But they do both look like they could be carrying just singles, especially drama mamma, if she is due in 20 days.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 26, 2012)

I ran across an ad on craigslist for a Nubian doe. Here is a copy of the ad. 

I talked to the seller and the only reason he's listing her is because he wants another doe that is not so closely related to the rest of his does. She's bred to a spotted Nubian buck and due 3/21. She's ADGA registered and the kids could be registered as well.

Her ADGA Registration #: N001412504
Backcountry Macey 
Pedigree includes Foxwood and Backcountry bloodlines

So, what do y'all think?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 26, 2012)

Did you get her yet?

Sounds reasonable to me.  Can you see pics of her Mom and dad's mom and ther udders?

This is all new to me, but I have learned a lot about what to ask for from everyone here on BYH.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 26, 2012)

Around here that's a good price!  Can he send pictures of her udder?  She is almost four so you should be able to tell what her handles look like.  I wonder if she has had her babies pulled and been milked, or if she has been able to nurse her babies... Are you planning on milking her?  Is she trained to a stand?  How much does she produce?


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 26, 2012)

I've been looking at that add a few times. Really wished I had the land for her and the money to get her too. At least if y'all get her I can see what her babies come out looking like!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 26, 2012)

We're planning on sending a deposit on her this weekend once we get a chance to look her over and ask some important questions (like those posed by ksj0225). I was able to do some research and found some information on her Dam and Sire. Most of the reference pages with actual pictures for other goats in her bloodline have been long gone. I'll keep y'all posted!

I figure she would make a good senior doe for me to practice with before our yearlings get big enough to breed.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 26, 2012)

The picture he was able to send me was the same one from the ad. But, here is the buck she's bred to:


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 26, 2012)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> The picture he was able to send me was the same one from the ad. But, here is the buck she's bred to:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/327_100_2720.jpg


 nice looking buck!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 26, 2012)

Her dam:





Her half sister (same dam):





Another half sister (same dam):


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## 77Herford (Jan 26, 2012)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> The picture he was able to send me was the same one from the ad. But, here is the buck she's bred to:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/327_100_2720.jpg


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 27, 2012)

Whats the address,  maybe I need a road trip it is cold an rainy here.  Wait, wife won't go for the road tirp.

You need to go get that goat.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 27, 2012)

I like the does a lot, don't care for the slope on the bucks rump, but maybe he is standing funny in the picture.   Love the does, top lines and legs.  

Congrats, and hope it goes well.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice looking does and I love the buck - good luck


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 27, 2012)

Have you dealt with a mixed herd before?  Horned and horn-less?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 27, 2012)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> Have you dealt with a mixed herd before?  Horned and horn-less?


Yes. We have Boers with horns and dairy's without. They get along fine.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 27, 2012)

OK!!! Here's the verdict. 

After talking with the guy selling the goat, who was very honest by the way, he doesn't know much about her. He hasn't had her for very long and doesn't know if she has trouble kidding, nursing kids, or if she will go on a stand... or if she's milkable. She looks nice on paper, but I wish I knew a little more about her. So, just to be on the safe side, I'm going to pass. 

BUT! I have reserved 2 doe kids from a friend with Nubians and have requested either blacks or spots. They are due in March.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 27, 2012)

oh well   at least you'll be getting cute little doelings  for spots - I really like spots


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 27, 2012)

It's good he was honest & better than finding out later after you're attached to her that she's not going to work out & having to rehome her.  Looking forward to hearing about your new babies shortly.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 28, 2012)

"I'm in love with an Alpine..." 

I saw an Alpine in the Sundgau color and I LOVE it!!!! The color looks striking in pictures, but in person - shazam!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 28, 2012)

I gave the does a dose of CMPK today and that stuff must be really, really bad tasting. They shook their heads, ground their teeth, and tried to wipe it out of their mouths on their front legs. I had to check to see if they were choking, but they weren't. Must be some tough stuff.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 28, 2012)

I've entered Midas, our BO roo, into a "Who Guards YOUR Girls" Contest. If you would, click on Entry 47  and "like" the picture. If he wins, we'll get a NightGuard Predator Light as a prize! Thank you!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 28, 2012)

Hahahaha!!! Midas does look kind of like a BA in that pic...


Ok, voted 4 him


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 28, 2012)

I liked it....


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 29, 2012)

I voted


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 29, 2012)

Done


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 29, 2012)

Bunny and Drama Mama are in the kidding pen. Both are building udders and I *think* Bunny's ligs are gone. I'll check them again in the morning. I have had them disappear and then reappear at the next check. 

Just as a reminder: Bunny due 2/5, DM due 2/12 or there-abouts.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 30, 2012)

Bunny today, 1/30






Compare to 1/24





Drama Mama today, 1/30





Compare to 1/24


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jan 30, 2012)

Your does are beautiful! I can see the difference in their udder growth. Getting bigger! Good Luck!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 31, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

>


X2


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 31, 2012)

Not much change today - just a lot of laying around grunting, getting up to pee, then laying back down. 

Drama Mama did have a tiny bit of discharge today. Maybe the mucous plug?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 2, 2012)

The weather is about to change and a full moon is coming (on 2/7). The temps have been in the upper 60s and lower 70s for the past 3-4 days. Temps are due to drop into the 50s for highs and 30s for lows tomorrow. 

It's hard to believe my little Flo and Pee Dee will be a year old on 2/7.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 2, 2012)

Same here


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 4, 2012)

For those of you interested, the SC Organization for Organic Living 2012 Conference is coming up March 10th at Presbyterian College in Clinton, SC. Tickets are $62 for 4 courses and lunch. There are 8 tracks of study this year.

http://www.scorganicliving.com/2012_Conference.html


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 4, 2012)

Bunny could be in labor! She licking the air.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 4, 2012)

hope it all goes well.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 4, 2012)

Nothing real exciting yet. Tomorrow is the date I had jotted down as her due date. I'm going to resist the urge to go out to the barn more than once tonight to check. I'll keep ya updated.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 4, 2012)

I thought it was a bunny. I guess it's a goat.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes, Bunny is a goat.  I guess that is kind of confusing.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 5, 2012)

I think Bunny was just teasing me. However, her ligaments are gone and so are Drama Mama's. DM has been laying down with her head in the corner with that far away look to her this morning. She doesn't have any discharge yet, so if she's in labor, it's going to be a while and I'm going to miss the game tonight. But, that's ok if she does!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 7, 2012)

Drama Mama kidded this afternoon to a beautiful doe and buck. Both are tri-color (black and white with brown trim), but the buck has more white and has frosted ears and a white blaze on his face. Both are adorable, but little doeling is just precious.

I hate to disappoint, but pictures will have to wait until tomorrow. Hubby took the camera with him to work tonight. :/


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 7, 2012)

congrats


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## jodief100 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 8, 2012)

Well, the kids are NOT up and at this morning as I thought they would be. I held them up to DM last night and this morning to nurse. The buckling will NOT nurse when I'm holding him, so I have to milk some and feed it to him with a pipette. They have appetites and are trying to get up, but can't get their legs right. I'm pretty sure they have weak kid syndrome or White Muscle. I gave what I have, which is 1000 iu of Vit E and also some Vit B Complex until I can call the vet for some BO-SE. Any other suggestions?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 8, 2012)

How does a vet who services large animals NOT have any Selenium Tocopherol?


----------



## daisychick (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear the kids are weak.    Can you call another vet that is near by who might have some of what you need???


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 8, 2012)

Unfortunately, the only thing that will really work is BoSe. Can you get a whole bottle from a vet?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 8, 2012)

It's good to have other goat folks are resources - both here and locally.  I have been referred to another vet who is about 45 mins away who carries the Bo-Se. He's going to have it ready for me first thing tomorrow morning. 

In the meantime, I've ordered the Selenium-E gel from Jeffers. I *should* have had in on hand to begin with, but I was counting on being able to get the Rx from the vet. I've learned my lesson.


----------



## ksj0225 (Feb 8, 2012)

That's awesome... Can you pm the vet's name.  I don't have a back-up vet!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 8, 2012)

ask the vet if you can buy a vial of BO SE. I just bought one and it was 27.00 for a 100ml vial. Just a thought


----------



## ksj0225 (Feb 8, 2012)

The doe looks better than the buckling.  Has the bucklings head straighted out any?  Did you give the doe it's CDT shot lately?  Yes there is a reason for the question.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 8, 2012)

DM had her CD/T booster... ummm... about a month ago? Do you think I should give another and/or the toxoid orally to the kids?

The vet is out of Pembroke. I'll get his contact info posted soon. Right now I'm dealing with these 2 kids and 1 biological kid that had some shots today. 

Here's a video of what they look like at the end of day 1:
http://youtu.be/L8aKNWmWSGw

Little doeling can get on her feet now, but is still wobbly. Buckling can't get up but can hold his head up for short periods of time.

Pictures:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.366651620031459.97751.151816374848319&type=1


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 8, 2012)

Pembroke Veterinary Hospital
(910) 521-3431
1447 Prospect Rd, Pembroke, NC 28372


----------



## ksj0225 (Feb 8, 2012)

Guy that does work for nc state and has been a commercial producer for 40 years suggested giving a doeling that looked like your two 1/3 of a cc of cdt booster and the selenium.  Not the toxiod.  Both turned around her doeling.  Her and I both have had an issue this year with selenium.  I didn't last yr and she hasn't in the past 13 years.  We aren't sure if it has to do with the hurricaine or what's up...


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 8, 2012)

Should the cdt be given SQ or orally?


----------



## ksj0225 (Feb 8, 2012)

SQ


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 9, 2012)

The doeling is improving and she nursed this morning until she was full. Buckling isn't doing so hot so I pulled him this morning to bottle feed.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 9, 2012)

Hope they pull through for you.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 9, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Hope they pull through for you.


x2


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 9, 2012)

So, they have names. As I watched the buckling's futual attempts to nurse his sister's leg, I thought... "Penny *knock knock knock* Penny"!

So, we have a Sheldon and a Penny.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 10, 2012)

Penny is up and able to nurse on her own. 

Sheldon is improving, but it's slow going. He has the desire/instinct to nurse from the bottle, but it's a struggle. He has to be the most difficult to bottle feed of any kid I've bottle raised. So, we're trying the bottle for a few minutes, then finishing with the drench gun. I don't want him to waste calories on learning the bottle right now. 

My Selenium E-gel is supposed to arrive this afternoon.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sounds like you are on the right path.  I wish you the best with them.  I wish I could be of more help but you have done all I can suggest.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 10, 2012)

Just because I thought it wouldn't hurt, I put about a Tbsp of molasses in Sheldon's milk starting this afternoon. The last 2 feedings have went a little smoother and he seemed to perk up a lot since then. He's still weak and thin and I have low confidence he'll make it, but we are both trying hard.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 10, 2012)

AHA!

Did you know that molasses has selenium AND copper in it? In 1 cup of regular molasses (not blackstrap), there is 1.6 mg copper and 60 mcg of selenium. Along with good amounts of calcium, iron, magnesium, phosphorous, potassium, and others.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 11, 2012)

We lost Sheldon during the night. I fed him at 11, went to bed, then got up at 1 to check him and he was gone. I think the disease had spread to his heart muscles because he was breathing rapidly before I went to bed. From what I've found, that's an indication the deficiency affected his heart. I didn't have very high confidence he would make it, but we still tried... and we tried hard.

Penny is up and at it this morning and nursing without assistance. She's going to be just fine. 

In the meantime, I did find some resources I wanted to share with fellow NC goat owners:
http://mymobilevet.com/index.html
http://www.cybergoat.com/goat_vetN.htm


----------



## elevan (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 11, 2012)

Penny sure is a pretty little thing and she's feisty, too. She's still nursing well and has put on some weight. I meant to get her birth weight, but with the issue with selenium, I put that on a side burner. I'll probably start tracking her weight starting when she's a week old. I'm also going to have to get another picture or so to share.

Also, I checked both kids and they weren't premature - their teeth were erupted, hooves hard, etc. The vet I spoke to asked that and I meant to mention that to y'all as well.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 11, 2012)

Very sorry!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sometimes these things just happen.....


----------



## ksj0225 (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm sorry.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 15, 2012)

I dibudded Penny today. She was my first. It wasn't that bad really. I already had my materials ready so it took me just a few minutes. If I have had doodled around I probably would have chickened out.

Speaking of chickens, we had 6 Buff Orpingtons hatch yesterday and one more pipping today.

Also, Bunny is getting close. Her udder is full but not strutted. She's been baby talking today and her ligaments are gone. Her tail looks like you could lift it right off her body.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 16, 2012)

Bunny kidded around daybreak this morning to 2 doelings!  Absolutely perfect textbook kidding.

First born has a tan/grayish-roan cape and second is mostly white except for a bit of the grayish-roan on the back of her neck. Both were born sucking and were up and nursing within 20 minutes. I'm SO glad these are doing well after our drama with DM's kids and White Muscle Disease. I gave Bunny 2 doses of selenium-E gel before kidding. Would you give another now?

If you're a fan of us on facebook, I've uploaded a couple of pictures from this morning. I had to go into work, so they are not that great, but they are there.

Penny's disbudding looks good this morning when I checked her. She is walking around fine and only falls now when she tries to goof off too much.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 16, 2012)

I also checked Penny's teat structure this morning and she's 1x1. Yay! DM and Bunny hav 2 funtional teats and 2 smaller non-functional teats. I'll check Bunny's doeling's teats later.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 16, 2012)

for babies!!!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats for doelings.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 16, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Congrats for doelings.


X2


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 17, 2012)

Bunnys kids are also 1x1. I can only retain one of the girls so two will be available when I make my decision. Also, I will get updated pictures Saturday weather permitting.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 17, 2012)

Congrats on new babies!


----------



## ksj0225 (Feb 17, 2012)

Congrats!  You DESERVED a smooth one!!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm so embarrassed, y'all.

I had been posting updates via cell phone because I couldn't get my internet on the computer up for the past 3 days. We had been having issues with outages with our internet, so I didn't think much of it.

I had hubby call the internet provider and they cut off our internet for non-payment. WHAT?!?!? I didn't remember even getting the bill. I had hubby to look for it and low and behold, it was right on the kitchen table. Shoot! So, I had to pay a $100 deposit and $45 activation fee plus our outstanding bill to get our internet back up on the computer. I could just kick myself. 

Home internet will be back up Monday morning, so pictures then.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 17, 2012)

OH, I am so happy that I am not the only one who does things like this.  I hate it when I do something like that, but sometimes the brain just goes into "duh" mode and crap happens.  Sorry you have to pay the extra, but you made my day.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 17, 2012)

me too, i do it too


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 18, 2012)

Penny (Drama Mama's Doeling) 11 days old:












Bunny's Doelings 2 days old:


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 18, 2012)

They are growing out so nice.  What lovely babies.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 19, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL  I really like the first ones coloring


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 20, 2012)

Saturday we started our garden for this year. We ordered all of our seeds from Sandhill this time and they sent everything we ordered with no substitutions plus 2 freebie packs of seeds. We have a 4x8 and 4x4 bed of green arrow peas, 4x4 bed of assorted lettuce,  and a 4x84x8 of half assorted beets and brillance carrot. 

I had been working on building the soil up for this year and it looks pretty good for this year. Last year we used just plain topsoil we ordered by truck load and it was a really poor soil. Our tomatoes and peppers done well but the root crops never developed roots that were nig enough to eat.


----------



## elevan (Feb 20, 2012)

A huge benefit you have living in a Southern Climate...a longer growing season.  We can't plant anything in the ground here until mid May and then by August we're usually pretty much done...except for some fall crops which are done by mid October.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 20, 2012)

After observation of Penny over the past few days, I think she's blind. It appears that she cannot see, but goes by sound. I will call or her mama will call and she will go towards the sound. When she goes to nurse, she misses and has to root for the nipple. It takes her a while to find a teat, but she's getting plenty to eat. She's gaining weight and is otherwise healthy. 

I've had to rescue her from the other side of the fence twice today. She will stumble out of the fence and then can't figure out how to get back. 

How often does blindness occur in goats? What could cause it?


----------



## elevan (Feb 20, 2012)

No idea how often it happens.  As to what?  There are a lot of things that can cause blindness and sometimes there's just no reason at all.

Check her site by bringing your finger from far away to close to her eye.  If you can nearly touch the eyeball without a blink / flinch then she's blind in that eye (check them both the same).  If she blinks / flinches when you get within 3/4 - 1 inch of the eyeball then she can see shadows.  If she blinks / flinches when your finger is further away then she may have some sight impairment (given her other "symptoms") such as nearsightedness.


----------



## ksj0225 (Feb 21, 2012)

Any update?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 21, 2012)

Still the same. Still appearing to not see. :/


----------



## Stacykins (Feb 21, 2012)

With a bit of TLC a blind animal can do quite well. Simple stuff like keeping locations of water and food the same, not adding any new obstacles, etc. Critters who are blind from birth are almost at an advantage, since they don't have to relearn how to get around without sight, they just know since it has always been that way for them. I am glad she is doing well and thriving, even if she does have to root around a bit to find a teat! 

My aunt's beloved horse Hawk went blind as he started getting older. He was of sound body though, very healthy otherwise. He'd know to walk very softly towards a human voice, and knew where the fenceline was. Usually we'd hold out our hands at his nose level, so as he gently approached he'd smell us first. Then he'd stick his nose in our palms for a nose rub, and then he knew where we were and we could rub him down, do hoof care, etc. from there. I think he went slow because A: he had to be sure so he didn't trip over something unseen, and B: he knew he was a BIG guy and could hurt a person if he couldn't see where they were.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 22, 2012)

So Penny has a  new symptom: walking in circles. That's one of the symptoms that I could find that point to Listeriosis ("circling disease"), which I guess she could have picked up when she was flopping around on the ground as a newborn. I haven't taken a temp yet, but I can get them in a little bit.  I have Pen G on hand to give. 

OR... it could be goat polio. I had been giving her vit B complex once a day over the past 3 days. HOWEVER, it has 1.5 mg of thiamin in it. 

I'm leaning towards Listeriosis. She still has a nice appetite and is active. HOWEVER, she has more symptoms of the Polio than Listeriosis. What would it hurt to treat for both?

Why do goats seem like they have so many problems?  I haven't seen an abused goat on this forum and they all seem to have issues!


----------



## dreamriver (Feb 22, 2012)

sorry to hear that Penny is now circling.  I agree with your tentative  diagnosis, but it could also be related to the inner ear.

I believe that all of us on byh are very observant of our animals and because we care so much we tend to notice more issues with them then someone who never has any contact with their animals.

My thoughts are with you and Penny, wishing you both the very best.


----------



## ksj0225 (Feb 22, 2012)

Candace, I think it's time to move Penny's symptoms up to the "disease" sections so it will get more looks.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 22, 2012)

Listeriosis - Pen G every 6 hrs (heavy dose - I'd use 2cc on a kid) and thiamine or B vit. injections (again, heavy doses - I'd probably give 5cc the 1st time and then 3 cc 2x a day).

They're not always really blind, and it usually just affects one side...they're 'paralyzed' on one side / can't blink...so you may have to put anti. ointment in / on her eyeball to keep it from ulcerating from being dried out.

FWIW, my vet says he's seeing a lot of "polio/listeriosis" - like symptoms in goats this year that are NOT responding to treatment.

Strange.

Good luck w/ her.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 22, 2012)

We started the Pen G and Vit B injectable at 1:30 today. I also put a bell on DM so Penny could hear where she's at easier. She doesn't have a temp, so it just may be Polio. What are the chances of this being the problem all along? She 15 days old.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 23, 2012)

I am sorry to hear about your trouble.  I lost one to polio this year.  I hope she pulls through.  You are doing all you can.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 23, 2012)

Vitamin B is not enough.  You have to give her Thiamine.  RIGHT AWAY!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 23, 2012)

She's getting Thiamine. Thiamine is Vitamin B1, but is listed as Thiamine on the Vitamin B Complex she is getting. There is 100 mg per dose, so I gave 5 mLs for the first dose yesterday, 3 mLs last night, and 3 mLs this morning. I can see some improvement, but I didn't have much time to really watch her for more than 10 minutes this morning. I'll keep y'all updated.

This is the Vitamin B Complex she is getting.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 23, 2012)

Yup, that new one has more thiamine in it than the 'old' B multi vit did.  I'm glad they upped the amount.

Good luck w/ her.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 23, 2012)

We planted 2 Bing Cherry and 2 Pink Lady Apple trees yesterday. We planted a Black Tartartain Cherry tree last weekend. I have 6 more Apple trees to find a place for soon - 2 Red Delicious, 2 Yellow Delicious, 2 Granny Smith. If I don't have enough space, I'll see if our neighbor would like a couple of them. Our bees are going to love me for all these trees, but it's going to be a long wait until we have fruit... nursery said 2-3 years until fruit. 

It's going to be in the mid to upper 70s here today. It should NOT be this warm on Feb 23rd!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 23, 2012)

It's amazing to see the change in penny since yesterday. She's not as wobbly today but still looses her balance a little and falls over.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 24, 2012)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> It's amazing to see the change in penny since yesterday. She's not as wobbly today but still looses her balance a little and falls over.


I am glad that she is doing better, keep up the great work


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 24, 2012)

I had to buy some more syringes and needles from the feed store today. I just bought some earlier in the week, so I got put on their "druggie" watch list. :/


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 24, 2012)

I KNOW Thiamine is B1, but B complex doesn't have enough Thiamine in it.  See THIS ARTICLE 

You need to give straight Thiamine in higher doses.   And more often.    She would need 500 mg.  per 100 lb of body weight (1cc of Thiamine)  IM  every 12 to 24 hours for 5  to 10 days.  

If you give B complex you would have to give 4 - 5 cc per 100 lbs of body weight every 12 - 24 hours.   along with procaine penicillin.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 24, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I KNOW Thiamine is B1, but B complex doesn't have enough Thiamine in it.  See THIS ARTICLE
> 
> You need to give straight Thiamine in higher doses.   And more often.    She would need 500 mg.  per 100 lb of body weight (1cc of Thiamine)  IM  every 12 to 24 hours for 5  to 10 days.
> 
> If you give B complex you would have to give 4 - 5 cc per 100 lbs of body weight every 12 - 24 hours.   along with procaine penicillin.


Agreed. She's getting it twice a day and Pen G every 8 hours.

Unfortunately, I cannot get straight Thiamine right now. I'm having to use what I can get. Vets in my area are simply not willing to treat goats and/or write Rx's for caprine meds.


----------



## elevan (Feb 24, 2012)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> I had to buy some more syringes and needles from the feed store today. I just bought some earlier in the week, so I got put on their "druggie" watch list. :/


Order some online from Jeffers or one of the others.  You'll save some money in the long run and won't be scrutinized that way.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 24, 2012)

lol,  my farm store had a sale on syringes and needles, so I stocked UP.  They asked for my name and address.......I am waiting for the cops to show up with a little plastic cup for me to pee in!

Greenfamily.........my breeder has had the same situation in finding thiamine that you are having.  She has had luck in feeding the thiamine supplement for horses in high quantities until she can get the injectibles.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 24, 2012)

Don't feel bad. I go in and buy boxes of needles and syringes at a time.  I cleaned them out just last week.

They always look at me a little funny. But we have a big herd and it always seems like something needs some sort of medicine. Plus my mom is a nurse, so we are constantly called to help give neighbors and friend's animals their shots. So we just keep a lot on hand. 

Not to mention the drawer and a half in the fridge that is filled with shots, and medicines. 

We also buy a ton of lye because mom makes lots of soap.  I wonder be surprised if one of these days cops don't show up and drag us all off to jail thinking we are druggies. lol


----------



## daisychick (Feb 24, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> greenfamilyfarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2  I just order a huge box of needles and syringes from Jeffers and I won't need any for a long time now.  And it wasn't expensive at all.     Jeffers also has 2 kinds of Vit B complex now, but I don't know which is better???   

# Fortified Vit B Complex

#2  Vit. B complex Plus

I have no idea what the difference is.    Just thought I would share.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 24, 2012)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Agreed. She's getting it twice a day and Pen G every 8 hours.
> 
> Unfortunately, I cannot get straight Thiamine right now. I'm having to use what I can get. Vets in my area are simply not willing to treat goats and/or write Rx's for caprine meds.


  Darned vets.         Straight Thiamine is absorbed so much faster than the B complex and it hits the problem straight on.  Plus you don't have to give them such a HUGE dose (# of cc's)  Vitamin B shots make them sensitive after a while.  And if it's a meat goat, it leaves spots on the muscle tissue.  

I hope she gets better fast!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 24, 2012)

The vets around here are just not willing to do anything for livestock. They will see and treat horses, however. 

I did find a vet who I could use if it was an absolute emergency. Her minimum trip fee is $200 and she charges an additional $1 per mile she has to travel. She's about 150 miles one way. Plus, the cost of the treatment and any Rxs she prescribes. Seems kind of steep, but I have that option. She stated it was illegal for her to just write an Rx, even though she agreed with my/our diagnosis.

If Penny was showing much worse symptoms (no appetite, depression, lack of energy, fever, etc.) I would "have to" get her to come take a look. 

I've been giving her the injections at different places so she won't have a cluster of tissue necrosis, but she probably has spots on her muscles everywhere from where I've poked her.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 24, 2012)

Solution: I'm just going to have to go to vet school.  Like I have time to do that.


----------



## ksj0225 (Feb 24, 2012)

Candace the vet that I gave you the link for will see goats in the office.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 24, 2012)

I feel very lucky to have my vets then.

One knows nothing about goats or farm animals at all. But he is very nice and cheap, and if I tell him what I think he will get me any medicine I need. He will also give his thoughts and will help without charging. I can go in and buy enough medicine just for like 10 shots or whatever I need and he'll charge me like $2 with the syringes and everything. 

The other vet is a goat vet she says. But she is over an hour away and I'm not sure how much she really knows but she is the best I have. She will come to the farm but I believe her charge is $190 just for the drive. So we go to her. She has done a few surgeries on the goaties and she did a good job although I don't really like how she operates sometimes. She used no gloves, and gave my goat a shot, then stuck the needle back in a bottle of community medicine and then gave it another shot.  I about died. I was wondering what other goats she had stuck and then put the germs inside the bottle before mine and what dieases they might have had. Now I always just buy a NEW bottle of whatever she needs to use.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 24, 2012)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> She used no gloves, and gave my goat a shot, then stuck the needle back in a bottle of community medicine and then gave it another shot.  I about died. I was wondering what other goats she had stuck and then put the germs inside the bottle before mine and what dieases they might have had. Now I always just buy a NEW bottle of whatever she needs to use.


   Did she even GO to vet school in the US?   YIKES!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 2, 2012)

The lettuce I planted about 2 weeks ago is starting to come up! 

Penny is improving, but it's slow going. She is following the rest of the herd now and is trying to play with Bunny's 2 doelings. She's still clumsy, but it's better than walking in circles and then laying down to rest. I've about decided to take her to the auction when she is weaned. She's a pretty little thing, but...

And it's March. It was nearly 80 degrees yesterday and will be in the lower 70s today. Severe weather threat for the weekend, which makes me nervous since we have non-refundable hotel reservations in Charleston. My brother will be hanging around the house to watch the critters for us, so that makes me feel better.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 7, 2012)

I've pretty much decided to take Penny to the auction barn when she's weaned. She's a pretty goat, but something is just not right. She's awfully... dingy... acting. Hubby keeps asking, "Is she stupid or something?" I'm starting to think so. 

The garden is progressing - we have lettuce and garden peas coming up now. Nothing from the beets and carrots yet. 

Isabella has learned to turn over on her belly by herself, but can't figure out how to turn back over on her back yet. She has been trying to tuck her knees under and scooch. Things are about to start to get interesting!!! Time to get some child proofing things and find somewhere to put my fish tank. Right now it's on a metal stand that is not very sturdy.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 12, 2012)

The first set of hatching eggs are being shipped out today! A lady in Fredericksburg, Texas is getting a set of 8 Ameraucana eggs this week. Speaking of eggs, we will not be listing them in our General Store on the website this year. We'll be incubating a large portion of eggs this year, so eggs will be have available for hatching will be limited. If and when we have hatching eggs, they will be listed on our farm's Facebook page. We'll have heirloom, non-hatchery Buff Orpingtons and blue-egg Wheaten/Blue Wheaten Ameraucanas available this year. I would like to add one more breed to our farm, but I'm undecided about which one quite yet. (I would like to add a dark egg layer breed, but still... undecided.)

The goat kids are growing like weeds. They are 4 and 5 weeks old this week and are grazing with their mama's. It won't be long and they will be ready to go to their new homes.

The garden is doing well. The garden peas are coming up and the lettuce mix I ordered is looking great. In the lettuce mix, I see dark purples, dark green, lime green, and some reds sprinkled in. It should be a nice, colorful mix of greens for my salads. The Black Tartartain cherry tree I planted about a month ago has a few leaves and a cluster of flower buds already. It must like our NC soil.

Here's Isabella with one of our newly hatched Ameraucana chicks. My youngin' is 5-months-old!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 12, 2012)

What adorable babies!!!!!


----------



## elevan (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 12, 2012)

And I had to add some pictures of our critters since I haven't posted much lately.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 21, 2012)

Our 2 new additions will be here any day! We had reserved 2 Nubian doelings. I requested spots; hubby wanted solid brown.  Silly man.

Their Sire:
http://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreePrint.aspx?RegNumber=N001528914


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 21, 2012)

I LOVE the baby picture.  Isabella's smile is beautiful!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, we haven't gotten our 2 new doelings yet but they should be arriving any day.

News: Flo, our 75% Alpine 25% LaMancha, doe is bred. I didn't witness the breeding, so this one is going to be a surprise... along with the type of ears the kids will have. She's bred to our Nubian buck, Pee Dee. Should be interesting. She's getting a little bit of udder development, but I think she still has a ways to go.










Bunny's kids are doing very well. They are still nursing, but are now grazing well and eating feed. I picked them up yesterday to give them a quick heath check and they have really put on some weight. The disbudding on both "took" and the scabs have fallen off and hair is starting to grow back. I disbudded them young (2 days old) and I was afraid I wouldn't get them well, but I must have. 





Penny's disbudding, however, didn't take AT ALL. She has full blown horns coming in. Oh well. She is still clumsy and has trouble walking. I think what she has is something neurological. Could she have banged her head hard after birth? Whatever happened, she is still "not right in the head." 





The garden is coming up. The peas have tendrils and the lettuce has real leaves now. I started 8 types of heirloom tomatoes yesterday and 1 type of cucumber before I ran out of soil. Types of tomatoes: 2 reds, 1 pink, 1 orange, 1 yellow (cherry), 1 white, 1 green, 1 black. The Pink Lady apple and the Black Tartartain cherry tree have leaves. The 2 Bing Cherry, 2 Granny Smith, 2 Yellow Delicious, 2 Red Delicious, and another Pink Lady haven't done anything. That will the LAST time I mail order trees. That's 2 out of 11 trees that made it.










Yesterday, I also started the coop renovations. My Grandpa and I made this coop when I was still living at home out of scrap materials. The tin was starting to rust and look rough, so I primed it with Rustoleum Rusty Metal Primer and coated the roof with Alumimum. I'm letting it cure for a little while until I put the final paint on it. I'm going with Barn Red for the sides and the accents (wood, door, etc.) will be white. Classic colors were easier and cheaper... and I like red. So far I've got about $80 invested in it. More than I wanted to spend, but hopefully it will last a while. 










Eariler in the week I picked up 2 young BO roosters from a guy who hatched them from Green Fire eggs. They have a nice color, but they are not perfect. Our hens are large and fluffy, so maybe the resulting chicks will inherit the fluff from the hens and the rich, golden color from these guys. Midas, our current roo, has gotten lazy on the job. I had thought it was the cold weather, but I'm still having issues with fertility with him. I tried plucking feathers from around his vent, adding more protein and greens to their diet, and letting the Ameraucana rooster out in the yard to make him jealous. Nothing worked. So, Midas is going to a new home as a pet rooster tomorrow. 










The Ameraucanas are laying eggs faithfully everyday. Their eggs are also hatching like popcorn in my incubator. Here's a neat picture I took of our roo's feathers:





Piper out with the goats. She has already shed most of her winter coat. Trolley keeps his longer, but still sheds some of his out. Most of the time, I have to give him a trim around his neck so he can cool off some in the heat.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 27, 2012)

Video of our Buff Orpington Chicks (plus a Wheaten Ameraucana) from Today.

Enjoy!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 27, 2012)

Love the pictures, I need to get more myself.  on the new kids


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm so excited, y'all! We got a message that our Nubian doelings were born today. She's saving me a SPOTTED doeling - the only one she is selling this year. I think I may cry! I've wanted one for sooo long. 

Because I'm excited and want to celebrate, I'm giving away a FREE bottle of our Homemade Luxury Lotion in your choice of fragrance to a random person who "likes" our facebook farm page and "likes" the status about our giveaway. 

*If* by any chance you DO NOT have facebook, just leave a comment here saying so I can enter you. 

About our Lotions 

Our Farm Facebook Page


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 29, 2012)

Yay ! A spotted doeling !


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 30, 2012)

If anybody else wants to enter, you still have about 45 mins left. You have until 12:30 pm EST.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Apr 1, 2012)

They are here!!!! 

We got down there and she had a spotted buckling she GAVE us as well. He was headed to the "meat man" today and she just couldn't stomach sending this guy to him. Bonanza (the buckling) is a little weak since he had not been nursing well and she had been supplementing him with a bottle twice a day. He just needs some grocery to get stronger. 

Citabria (doeling)






Cessna (doeling)





Bonanza (buckling)





_Note: We know azaleas are toxic to goats. We have removed the majority of our bushes that are close to the goat pasture. These are in our yard, not in the pasture, and were used just as a pretty background for pictures._


----------



## daisychick (Apr 1, 2012)

They are all beautiful!  Of course I just love the first doeling because I am a sucker for spots!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Apr 1, 2012)

We just lost Bonanza. He started going downhill this morning. I don't feel like talking about it yet.


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 1, 2012)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> We just lost Bonanza. He started going downhill this morning. I don't feel like talking about it yet.


 Sorry to hear that. He was a pretty boy. When you are ready to talk about it we are hear to listen.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 1, 2012)

Pretty girls.  Sorry to hear about the buckling.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Apr 2, 2012)

So cute, sorry you lost the boy.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, I've cried and gotten over it, so I'll tell you what happened to Bonanza.

He was born 3/26 (a triplet) and his mother rejected the kids. The breeder was giving him 2 bottles a day via bottles placed in a holder along the fence. He was kind of skinny and a little weak when I picked him up, but I thought he was just sleepy because it was about 8:30 at night. Got him home and he took about 3 ounces of milk no problem, and another 3-4 ounces yesterday morning. By lunch, he was down and wouldn't stand up and wouldn't take the bottle. Cold mouth. No temp, no respiratory symptoms, just laying around (depression). I gave him electrolytes, Probios, some Selenium-E gel, and Vitamin B. At the evening feeding he was laid out flat with his eyes glazed over. Took him the house and he didn't last long after that. I don't know if he wasn't getting enough to eat to begin with and it just caught up with him when I brought him here or what. :/

The doelings are doing great with the bottle, though, to be dam-raised. I did notice that Cessna has the start of a navel infection, so I drained it and treated it with peroxide to flush it. No fever, but I thought I would start some Pen-G just as a precaution.

It seems like I can't win for loosing.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 2, 2012)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Ok, I've cried and gotten over it, so I'll tell you what happened to Bonanza.
> 
> He was born 3/26 (a triplet) and his mother rejected the kids. The breeder was giving him 2 bottles a day via bottles placed in a holder along the fence. He was kind of skinny and a little weak when I picked him up, but I thought he was just sleepy because it was about 8:30 at night. Got him home and he took about 3 ounces of milk no problem, and another 3-4 ounces yesterday morning. By lunch, he was down and wouldn't stand up and wouldn't take the bottle. Cold mouth. No temp, no respiratory symptoms, just laying around (depression). I gave him electrolytes, Probios, some Selenium-E gel, and Vitamin B. At the evening feeding he was laid out flat with his eyes glazed over. Took him the house and he didn't last long after that. I don't know if he wasn't getting enough to eat to begin with and it just caught up with him when I brought him here or what. :/
> 
> ...


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 2, 2012)

your little black spotted girl  

  sorry about the little fella


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Apr 3, 2012)

This morning Citabria and Cessna took their bottles without me having to put the nipples in their mouths! Yay! They are catching on quick. I've already had requests for friend's children to come by and feed them one day.


----------

